

Old dependencies are your second biggest technical debt - moritzplassnig
http://blog.codeship.io/2013/04/08/old-dependencies-are-technical-debt.html

======
tosh
Can't agree more. Having a solid test suite makes updating dependencies and
sleeping well way easier :) Code hygiene.

